# Filtro pasa banda para un variador de frecuencia 20-100 Hz



## marcelo.santacruz (Ago 1, 2008)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en el foro, quisiera que me den una mano con esto puesto que estoy diseñando un variador de frecuencia con modulacion por vector de espacio, mi problema es atenuar las armonicas de salida en el sistema trifasico y ademas que solo sea operable en el rango de frecuencias de 20 a 100 Hz. Nose como puedo lograr los filtros despues del convertidor de potencia, o si hay que tener los parametros de impedancia, corriente para que el diseño sea complejo...
espero me puedan ayudar....
gracias


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 1, 2008)

Al motor no se le pone nada. El unico filtro que se acostumbra poner es a la entrada y de alta frecuencia, para no meter ruido en linea.


----------



## marcelo.santacruz (Ago 1, 2008)

Muchas gracias por el apunte _Eduardo_...
lo que pasa es que este es un diseño implementado. Ademas tengo un rectificador controlado con un uC que esta conectado en paralelo al procesador generador de la modulacion vectorizada.
Mi docente dice que es necesario poner un filtro a la salida del convertidor DC/AC, porque sino como se sabra en que rango de frecuencias trabajara correctamente...yo creo que deberia ser asi pero la verdad estoy en eso...ojala alguien pueda ayudarme con este caso...
oki gracias por el apunte nuevamente...


----------

